# Reminder that Cavill is 100 times better looking than everyone else



## MaxillaIsEverything (Jun 6, 2021)

That symmetry, that harmony. How is it fair?




Perfect features, perfect face shape, perfect spacing
When women think of superman they think of him




He has the face every white girl now wants in their boyfriend. You look nothing like him then you are out of luck. There is nothing weird or alien about his appearance. His face is long but proportional and he looks no less masculine because of it. How can anyone walk beside this guy and not kill himself realizing every woman near him is staring at this aesthetic god’s face and forgetting about everyone else existing. No one mogs Cavill. 
Can stare subhumans to death with his aesthetics


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 6, 2021)

mogged


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 6, 2021)

his a gigachad but his not the best looking man of all time

looks become more subjective once you reach the chadlite mark

but yes he is very good looking


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Jun 6, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> mogged


sadly is not real


----------



## andy9432 (Jun 6, 2021)

Droopy lower eyelids on Cavill


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Jun 6, 2021)

Bruh if the girl already has similar features she wouldn't want to fuck a guy that looks like her brother. So it's not over if you don't have features like him. You could be a nigger and win.


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 6, 2021)

Even oldcel Affleck mogs manlet, handlet, receding hairlet Cavill


----------



## varbrah (Jun 6, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Bruh if the girl already has similar features she wouldn't want to fuck a guy that looks like her brother. So it's not over if you don't have features like him. You could be a nigger and win.


Humans have an instinctual preference for their in-group and the same psychological impulse extends to people who look similar to them and with whom they can identify on a physical level, so actually probably the opposite lol.


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Jun 6, 2021)

varbrah said:


> Humans have an instinctual preference for their in-group and the same psychological impulse extends to people who look similar to them and with whom they can identify on a physical level, so actually probably the opposite lol.


I don't like women that look like me


----------



## varbrah (Jun 6, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> I don't like women that look like me


are your pheno or features bad or something? or just because?


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Jun 6, 2021)

varbrah said:


> are your pheno or features bad or something? or just because?


Just because, and you just contradicted yourself since you said that we like people who look like us


----------



## varbrah (Jun 6, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Just because, and you just contradicted yourself since you said that we like people who look like us


We generally do as, we're hardwired to. Though variance in environment/lived experienced can affect how we view ourselves/others and individual predispositions exist so of course there'll be outliers.


----------



## Deleted member 7506 (Jun 7, 2021)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 1168220
> 
> That symmetry, that harmony. How is it fair?
> View attachment 1168222
> ...


what about Hernán drago?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 7, 2021)

Indeed 
He is top 3

I would put Chico, Gandy, Cavill has the best looking males of all time


----------



## yukon-cel (Jun 7, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Indeed
> He is top 3
> 
> I would put Chico, Gandy, Cavill has the best looking males of all time



his philtrum is a bit long from the side


----------



## herring (Jun 8, 2021)

his symmetry isn't even that great tbh, he does have kind of a lopsided face and crooked palate, but it doesn't matter tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Jun 8, 2021)

High trust can't be ideal

Mogged to death by low trust slayers


----------



## cloUder (Jun 8, 2021)

he has insane forward growth tbh, his chin is more forward than his lips
and has gigamogger ramus
proof that jaw>eyes


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jun 8, 2021)

No he is not proof jaws > eyes. Cavill is attractive DESPITE his weak eye area, not because of it. Just like how Jason Statham and Meeks are attractive despite being bald. They're not attractive because of it, but in spite of it.


----------



## herring (Jun 8, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> No he is not proof jaws > eyes. Cavill is attractive DESPITE his weak eye area, not because of it. Just like how Jason Statham and Meeks are attractive despite being bald. They're not attractive because of it, but in spite of it.


ngl meeks looked kinda "off" with his hair, probably because he had african ball sack tier hair structure, shaving it off completed the "felon" look for him imo. but he is literally the only person on this planet i can say that about.


----------



## SteveRogers (Jun 14, 2021)

Chincel + long forehead + shitty under eye area, yet still PSL 6.5, just godly bones and harmony.


----------



## zeke714 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hexum mogs


----------



## Laikyn (Jun 14, 2021)

cloUder said:


> he has insane forward growth tbh, his chin is more forward than his lips
> and has gigamogger ramus
> proof that jaw>eyes
> View attachment 1170200


my chin is more forward than my lips aswell


----------



## finasterideruinedme (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr


MaxillaIsEverything said:


> View attachment 1168220
> 
> That symmetry, that harmony. How is it fair?
> View attachment 1168222
> ...


 dn rd Barrett mogs


----------



## Clark69 (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




i would kill to look like this during high school


----------



## Sal (Jun 28, 2021)

*This was the guy who was running late for the superman audition because he sat and played WoW right?

*
*
*


----------

